# dolby home theater v 4 for windows 8



## manav.kaushal (Dec 18, 2009)

i need a windows 8 driver for dolby home theater v 4 on my lenovo z580. when i install my previous driver it says -PCEE needs to be installed. how to fix this. 
PS. i have 64 bit os


----------

